# Aquarium/Fish Retailer Looking for Web Series Participants!



## CameraMan (Feb 2, 2015)

Good Morning Everybody at GTA Aquaria!

I'm new to the forum, and am here to let everybody know about an exciting new Aquatic Hobby project based out of the GTA!

As a video producer for a local aquarium and fish retailer, I'm looking for two groups of people:

• folks who are brand new (but actively engaged) in the hobby who are desperately in need of expert advice. Maybe your fish keep getting sick or dying, or maybe you can't seem to sustain coral. If you just can't get past some key hurdles, let us know! We want to help you!

•Veteran hobbyists who have an amazing and/or inventive home aquarium that they'd like to showcase. Perhaps you have a very rare species that you want to show off. If you've been doing this for years and want to share your passion with a like-minded online audience, get in touch!

Anyone who's interested is encouraged to reply to this thread-- I'd love to speak with you!

Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## LooseheadLen (Sep 27, 2014)

*Beginner but not too many issues*

G'day. I'm brand new to the hobby, just 3 weeks since I added my first fish to my new tank.
So far so good - I still have 9 of the original 10 (all 8 black neons and s male Apistogramma baenschi). I planned the tank for 3 moths and do research on all aspects (animals, equipment, plants) so I've had no major setbacks and pretty sure i can explain the loss of the female apisto and prevent from happening in the future..
My tank is a 100L tall bowfront, Peruvian Amazon theme. If there's anything "bothering" me now is that the pH is a wee bit high at 7.2 however it'll go down when I turn the CO2 back on and 2) add more plants. I'd initially fired it up but the poor Apistos were suffocating (~10 bubbles/minute). I figured it was safer to turn it off and wait until I installed the solenoid and increased the plantings.
Good luck with the project!


----------

